# Help choosing my first JLC - Master Control Date vs MUT Moon



## m8san (Jun 23, 2017)

Hi all,

I posted a topic here some time ago when I first started looking at JLC watches; I was looking at the Master Control Sector Dial and True Seconds - both are now out of consideration. 

I bought my first luxury watch new from an AD (a Panerai 352) in June last year, but I have been looking at buying a preowned for my second luxury watch, which I also want to be my first proper dress watch. Typically, I have found JLC watches to sell at a hefty discount to RRP in the preowned market, even for models only recently purchased. As nice as it is to buy a brand new watch with all the AD attention, the preowned discount is too good to turn down. JLC is also a no brainer, given its history and reputation. 

Having now done months of research, I had been certain of settling on a silver dial MUT Moon. As I know many people would agree, it is one of the best looking watches out there and an absolutely stunning piece. 

I live in Brisbane, Australia and there isn't a massive local preowned market here. I frequently browse about 10 websites for preowned dealers in Sydney and Melbourne. In the months I have been searching, I have not come across a single preowned MUT Moon. From sales history on some of the sites, a preowned MUT Moon typically goes for AU$9K (AU$12.2k new), which is not currently in my affordability range. 

I will be in Sydney and Melbourne over the next couple of weeks, so I am going to do some watch browsing. One of the dealers currently has a brand new 2017/2018 Master Control Date with silver dial (and that gorgeous new skeletonised solid rose gold rotor) at a significant discount to RRP - a price seriously to good to ignore. I have been so set on the MUT Moon, that I haven't really considered may of the other Master collection options (other than the sector dial and an appreciation of the perpetual). I am going to stop in at some ADs first to try on both the MUT Moon (again) and the Master Control Date before visiting this dealer, just to get a better idea. 

I am interested to hear what your opinions are on how I should proceed and generally your views on the two pieces. Should I hold out for a preowned MUT Moon or is the price difference not worth it? The Master Control Date isn't as 'exquisite' as the MUT Moon, but it is still a solid watch - what does it have going for it? 

The watch movements themselves are also a big deciding factor for me - is the calibre 899 in the Master Control Date the same as the 925 in the MUT Moon, just minus the moon phase complication? 

I get that it is ultimately my decision and I should do what I feel is best for me, but I am genuinely interested in your thoughts. 

Cheers. 



Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

Just curious why you discounted the MC Sector Date and True Second models?


----------



## m8san (Jun 23, 2017)

Porsche993 said:


> Just curious why you discounted the MC Sector Date and True Second models?


I'm after a clean silver or white dial. A more understated dress watch. While the sector dial is really cool, after doing more research and refining my tastes, it's not what I what I am currently looking for.

On the True Second, it is certainly a great watch. As I said, the movement is a big deciding factor for me and I love watching how the TS operates (from videos). Reasons why I'm no longer considering it is that it is a bit out of my price range (more expensive than the MUT Moon) and it's quite a premium to pay for the dead beat complication. I also haven't been able to view one in person (AD will only order one in if I want to purchase it).

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

The silver dialed JLC's are really special when experienced in person. I was going to get the MC Chronograph after trying one on. But I was intrigued by the True Second model and its deadbeat complication. So few watchmakers have it and knowing its a tough complication to get right I felt it was the one to get as my dressy-sport watch. The display back and that new rotor sealed the deal. I got a preowned example for an excellent price.

Next on my radar was the Chronograph. The silver dialed MC was too similar to the TS and after seeing the Sector dial knew that was the way I'd be going. Love the blued hands, overall dimensions and the subtle differences in the dial treatments. It compliments the TS very well and I wear them equally depending on the occasion. Would have been nice to have the display back but The TS ticks that box.

If you shop around you can find great deals. I paid $6K for 2 week old watch with the protective stickers, box and papers. 

Good luck with your search for your perfect model. JLC represents such great bang-for-buck and has some great history. Youtube also has a couple of informative in-depth tours around the factory which illuminating.


----------



## Jim44 (Jul 1, 2017)

I would say it comes down to how dressy you want it to be. Both great watches, the MUT is a bit dressier though IMO. 

For an every day watch I would choose the MC date. For dressier occasions the MUT Moon.

The other consideration with the moon is either wearing it consistently (or using a winder), setting the moonphase often, or not caring whether the moonphase is accurate.

Both are quality movements, with equal power reserves.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Porsche993 (Jan 6, 2017)

Good point. My best recommendation would be try the watches on during your upcoming visits to Sydney and Melbourne. My selections changed after trying some models on the wrist. I was convinced I wanted the Meteorite dialed MC day/date but after trying one on felt it wasn't the look I wanted. Same for the reverso.

Maybe Paul Pluta, a fellow Brisbane resident, will let you try on his Grand Date Reverso .


----------



## rolexbaby (Jun 26, 2017)

sorry to hijack this thread, but i would like to know what people here think of 899 movement? is it great movement?

calibre 925 from MUT moon is based on calibre 920 , am i right? and 920 from what i understand is quite a high level movement supplied to big 3 like patek. so is my understanding correct to say that 925 is actually more superior than calibre 899 from mc date?


----------



## jonsuh (Apr 9, 2018)

I do want to mention that although the MUT Moon seems like a watch for dressier occasions, I can testify that it dresses down a lot nicer than one would think. I have put it on a perlon and NATO, and they look great-easily pairs with a plain tee and jeans.


----------



## overmind1632 (Feb 22, 2015)

I too have thought about this decision long and hard and I would choose the MC Date over MUT Moon. The MC Date is just an overall timeless modern classic and I just find the Moon Dial to be way tooo flashy, unless that is what you are going for.


----------



## Denizen (Jun 30, 2006)

jonsuh said:


>


That perlon is wild!

The MC Date is more staid. That's good or bad depending how you look at it.

I think the moonphase adds a nice visual touch.


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

The MUT Moon is still an eye catcher if not one of the prettiest dress watches made.


----------



## overmind1632 (Feb 22, 2015)

All in all, the general consensus and conclusion is that you won't go wrong with either 

In fact, once you get one of them, you can one day get the other lol


----------



## Zeocin (Jul 23, 2018)

jonsuh said:


> I do want to mention that although the MUT Moon seems like a watch for dressier occasions, I can testify that it dresses down a lot nicer than one would think. I have put it on a perlon and NATO, and they look great-easily pairs with a plain tee and jeans.
> 
> View attachment 13255175
> 
> View attachment 13255179


Both straps look really nice! wonder if you can share where you got those straps? Thanks!


----------



## Zenxek (Jan 4, 2015)

jonsuh said:


> I do want to mention that although the MUT Moon seems like a watch for dressier occasions, I can testify that it dresses down a lot nicer than one would think. I have put it on a perlon and NATO, and they look great-easily pairs with a plain tee and jeans.
> 
> View attachment 13255175
> 
> View attachment 13255179


Those straps pair really well with the MUT moon! Time to go get myself some extra straps!!


----------



## drcab (Aug 11, 2017)

mut


----------



## Nps (Jan 3, 2017)

Master control 3x calendar moonphase?









Sent from my SM-G892U using Tapatalk


----------



## TheWorkman (Aug 29, 2017)

jonsuh said:


> I do want to mention that although the MUT Moon seems like a watch for dressier occasions, I can testify that it dresses down a lot nicer than one would think. I have put it on a perlon and NATO, and they look great-easily pairs with a plain tee and jeans.
> 
> View attachment 13255175
> 
> View attachment 13255179


wow! i'm looking for ways to dress down my MUT too as it hasn't been getting a lot of wrist time lately, but i've never considered it on a nato. the perlon looks quite nice actually.


----------



## TheWorkman (Aug 29, 2017)

agreed, i went with the MUT because it adds a bit more pop.


----------



## TheWorkman (Aug 29, 2017)

agreed. the balance of the dial is near perfection


----------



## Bgeezy (Mar 19, 2011)

MUT.


----------



## mike_right (Feb 13, 2016)

MCD sector ;-)


----------



## merfury1989 (Jan 7, 2019)

jonsuh said:


> I do want to mention that although the MUT Moon seems like a watch for dressier occasions, I can testify that it dresses down a lot nicer than one would think. I have put it on a perlon and NATO, and they look great-easily pairs with a plain tee and jeans.
> 
> View attachment 13255175
> 
> View attachment 13255179


That white strap is lovely


----------



## sjo1988 (Dec 14, 2011)

MUT Moon All Day


----------

